# How long does E free gas sit at inland gas stores?



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Engine runs poor on 89 e free octane from inland gas pump. Runs great at local gas pump ethanol e 10 87 octane. I think the e free gas is old. There is no market where the e free is sold. I can't rule out anything else with the engine. Checked carbs, timing etc. It has about 10 hrs on it. Saturday it ran like shit on a full tank of e free and ran great today on fresh e10.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Casa- years ago I was trying to figure out why my motor ran crappy once in a while. I eliminated one thing at a time and finally I isolated the problem. This also goes for my other small engines (weed eater, lawn mower, etc)

It was the gas bought at a particular gas station. The station was not a high volume place and it was kind of run down, but convenient. When I poured some gas into a glass jar- it was cloudy and lots of particles floating in it.

So I took it all and dumped it in the truck and burned it up. Did not notice any difference in the way the truck ran.

Bottom line to me - if the owner let's his store fall in disrepair, he certainly does not care about the condition of his storage tanks. His business model is to buy the cheapest he can and sell at above prevailing prices and his store is nearly always empty.

I stay away from these place as I remember my aggravation.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

It's a gate gas station, nicer gas store and ran well compared to other local chains in my opinion. There are two locations near me that sell the e free. The one I have trouble with has two e free pumps ,under ground tanks and is further from the water. I have not seen many people use the e free pump at this location. The other location where I have not had issues only has one e free pump and a smaller external holding tank. This locations e free pump also has a sticker on it stating if you need more than $500 dollars in fuel to pay inside rather than having to run your debit or credit card for every $100.00. I have seen lots of people use the e free pump and large boats fill up at this location and they have ran out of e free in the past.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you are having issues at one particular station - stay away and get it from the other.

Try dumping some into a glass jar and look at it - you will be able to see if it has junk in it.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Ya I'm not buying gas there anymore. I fill up weekly so e10 is fine. I really suspect that the e free gas is 30 + days old.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I get lucky because the e-free station by me is right next to a speedway, they actually run out of gas sometimes.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> I get lucky because the e-free station by me is right next to a speedway, they actually run out of gas sometimes.


Yeah and they run out there is always the 110 pump. Kinda pricy though.  ;D


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If you are filling up every week e free probably isn't necessary. Its when you let e10 sit that you start to deal with its issues. 

I normally won't use e10 on anything other than the car but if its getting burned that quick you should be fine with a decent fuel water seperator.


----------

